# Show Us Your Local



## tangent (29/4/07)

With all the phone cameras etc. i thought this would be a cool virtual tour of some of the best (and crappiest) pubs of the AHB world.

Show us your favourite (or crappiest) spot for a yarn with the barmaids and a game of pool.

I'll endeavour to take a few pics around the traps this week.

If it's great, I want to see happy bar staff, if it's crap, i want to see the cockroaches


----------



## Batz (29/4/07)

Ok I'll kick it off

Kin Kin Pub




Soon to be renovated big time,will have 12 beers on tap,with a couple of special beers picked each month by a good local brewer.
You will always get friendly welcome in this small town country pub :beer: 

Batz

http://www.gdaypubs.com.au/KinKin/index.html


----------



## Pumpy (29/4/07)

Draught Bass on Tap I think :unsure:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (29/4/07)

The Elizabethan village, Bedfordale, WA

This shot shows the B&B not the pub.It's a brew pub run by Darling Range Brewing, built in the same style though.View attachment 12369
View attachment 12369
[attachment=123
0:attachment]


----------



## InCider (29/4/07)

Landsborough Hotel.

No pool table. It was removed due to unruly behavior. (by the patrons, not the table) 

Hardly any pokies. Great!  

I've never sure what to have to drink. VB, XXXX or Old. Hmmm. "Make mine an Old please!"
The beer is megaswill, but it's always good to leave the shed and have a natter. :beer: 







She's not pretty, but she's my local.


----------



## tangent (5/5/07)

i might do a covert op in my real local pubs instead of the Wheatie which is about 5 pubs away. should be some great pics of old people gambling, old people smoking, old people drinking butchers of west end and old people singing neil diamond songs badly on the karaoke machine 

to tell the truth i like the look of Batz local the best so far. looks like a pub i'm used to.


----------



## ben_sa (5/5/07)

lol sounds like one of my local's, butchers with a 'dash'!

West end is watery enough lol

Will def. have to get a couple snaps, anyone here frequent the White Horse or Slug n Lettuce in parafield gdns? White horse happy hour on thurs is 2 hours long, and free raffle for a slab and 3 meat trays on thurs and fri! Awesome fun lol

As for the slug, i dont appreciate paying $7.30 a pint of local beer :-(


----------



## tangent (5/5/07)

i'm the most uninspired gambler but love a meat tray raffle


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/07)

ben_sa said:


> lol sounds like one of my local's, butchers with a 'dash'!
> 
> West end is watery enough lol
> 
> ...


ben,

is that an imperial pint, or an SA pint (NSW Schooner)?

If it's only 425 ml, it's time to set the place on fire, for surely they will burn in hell soon enough.

West End...sorry it's hideous. Couldn't stomach more than 1, even at happy hour prices = Griffin's Head, Adelaide.

Don't get me started on glass sizes!

Seth :angry: 

I nominate Stephen to take a happy snap of our local, the Bull n Bush. Plenty of bull, not much bush, IMHO.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/5/07)

My local 

Bally Pub - aka Balgownie Hotel

Not too bad a pub - nice beer garden - pleasant atmosphere - occasional live music 

There's a "local's section" (that door to the left of cente) which hasn't been touched what so ever - the rest of the pub has been done up

Only thing worth drinking on tap is CPA and there is nothing in bottles worth mentioning either

A schooner is 3.60 for New VB etc

No airconditioning / but it does some really good pub meals (Bally fish-o is across the road too)

And a 2 minute stroll from my place

Cheers


----------



## tangent (5/5/07)

> West End...sorry it's hideous. Couldn't stomach more than 1, even at happy hour prices


 couldn't agree more!

i'm missing the pic Cortez


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/5/07)

Closest pub to me- the Highbury. I never drink there, though. I've had one meal there, though, and took my (now) ex there for her first legal beer.






I spend most of my drinking in bers time in the Elephant






This is a link to a bunch of photos for the Adelaide Belgian Beer Cafe. This is the bar I spend a lot of time in as well. Any members spot themselves in any of the pics?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/5/07)

tangent said:


> i'm missing the pic Cortez



It's on this page

http://www.gdaypubs.com.au/towns/wollongong+-+balgownie/

Cheers


----------



## tangent (8/5/07)

This is one of the reasons I walk, drier than a reggae musicians tongue, past 3 pubs to get to the Wheatie:



Moo brew :beer: Try and find that in the General Havalook.


----------



## delboy (8/5/07)

hey tangent we gotta get together for a few mate.

del


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

Mine is the Beach Palace in Coogee, generally crap beers,but I will go the Coopers Pale or the Beez Knees at a pinch, million dollar views though


----------



## tangent (8/5/07)

nice Mikem! looks like a hotel in Singapore


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/07)

Here's the view




But is better from the top floor bar, always feels like your on holiday, and the endless stream of backpackers helps to make it feel that way. I miss the days when the Austral Hotel in Rundle st was my local, back in the day before its beer garden make over


----------



## kirem (8/5/07)

I remember going to the beach palace when I had too many nights in a row at the coogee bay hotel. the walk home and up the hill and through the cemetary was tough work when you are drunk. that was over 15 years ago now.

The Sandbar in Mildura is now my local. Live bands every Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Coopers pale on tap. I'll get a picture next time I am there. Used to be the Mildura Brewery, but I can't drink their beer.


----------



## lokpikn (8/5/07)

Heres my local

THE HUSKY PUB


The beers are nothing special but its nice to watch the ocean and have a few than off to get some fish and chips and sit on the hill to eat.


----------



## floppinab (8/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Mine is the Beach Palace in Coogee, generally crap beers,but I will go the Coopers Pale or the Beez Knees at a pinch, million dollar views though



Nice one Mike, always seem to end up @ Coogee Bay Hotel when I lived in Bondi, prolly coz I had a mate who lived on top of one of the shops on CB Rd. across the road. However I did notice the last time I was in the Beach Palace (........wasn't it called the Dolphin at some stage???) they had a jumper of my SANFL team, the mighty Double Blues, up on the wall there!!!! (a link with the Bali Bombings )


----------



## Barramundi (8/5/07)

floppinab said:


> Nice one Mike, always seem to end up @ Coogee Bay Hotel when I lived in Bondi, prolly coz I had a mate who lived on top of one of the shops on CB Rd. across the road. However I did notice the last time I was in the Beach Palace (........wasn't it called the Dolphin at some stage???) they had a jumper of my SANFL team, the mighty Double Blues, up on the wall there!!!! (a link with the Bali Bombings )



yes i do recall that the Sturt boys were over there on their end of season bash at the time of the bombings ....


----------



## SJW (8/5/07)

Newcastle's own Queens Wharf Brewery 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Kai (8/5/07)

No photos but I live five minutes walk from Clancy's Fish Pub. It's hard to go past one of their hand-pumped house bitters at the moment.


----------



## KoNG (11/5/07)

not my local anymore  , but was for a whiles  .. The Ewood Arms, Blackburn (northern england)
(i didnt take the photo by the way)





i dont really have a local anymore, there are so many in the area that i like to mix it up when out and about
in Manly it would be the ivanhoe or the bavarian
in the city it would be JSB or Redoak
and when in mosman, the duck or the oaks


----------



## drsmurto (11/5/07)

Kong, like you i miss the northern english pub. Here was mine, the Woodman Inn, Durham. 

6 handpulls, generally a few staples and the others changed on a fortnightly-ish basis.

Coming back to Oz i lasted 1 month before picking up the brewing hobby (well, dusting off the fermenters and starting again). Miss a real ale.

View attachment 12549


----------



## fixa (11/5/07)

The "world famous" :blink: Eimeo hotel is my local. No pics of the hotel itself, but check out the view from the beer garden.



Not too bad eh?


----------



## jupiter (11/5/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> The Elizabethan village, Bedfordale, WA
> 
> This shot shows the B&B not the pub.It's a brew pub run by Darling Range Brewing, built in the same style though.View attachment 12369
> View attachment 12369
> ...



the 'bethan used to be my local many years ago, i used to live about 500m up canns road from it. when i was a kid, well before the brewpub opened there used to be a lolli shop in there that i used to frequent often.

some good memories of that place.


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/07)

Batz said:


> Ok I'll kick it off
> 
> Kin Kin Pub
> View attachment 12367
> ...



Not keen going on my own (Especially as I will not be in bare feet)  
When are you going to give me the tour Batz??? h34r: 
Can't say I know any good local brewers up your way? Do you? :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## winkle (11/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Mine is the Beach Palace in Coogee, generally crap beers,but I will go the Coopers Pale or the Beez Knees at a pinch, million dollar views though



Hey, I used to drink there in the 90's. Do the girls still wander in wearing bikinis straight from the beach :super:


----------



## redbeard (11/5/07)

The Lansdowne is my local (coopers on tap) , thou the Rose gets a look in now & then (little creatures).


----------



## mikem108 (11/5/07)

Yes mate plenty of bikini action downstairs!!


----------



## delboy (11/5/07)

gees you blokes are lucky to have locals like these all the pubs in my town are full of bogans ,dero's and ugly women sitting on pokies all day.

and the beer is crap "worst end draught" and the idea of an imported beer is "vb" and you will get beaten up if you get seen drinking that poofy boutique stuff or mugged in the carparks when you leave cos they think your rich.
Tanget will know what pirie is like.
my local is my own pub at home now i dont just have a bar any more i have built a pub around it. lol 

might have to visit some of these in my next lot of 4x4 adventures.

delboy


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/07)

Don't have a local  except for the bowls club up the road that dispenses mega swill.
Closest pubs are about 7k's away both north & south (With ocean to the east & river to the west).
Both of these are clones of the bowls club so when my kegs run out I just dive into my emergency bottle storage (Belgiums & Scottish + extras from kegging) :beerbang: 

Got no need for mega swill pubs. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## delboy (11/5/07)

another local at home yeee ha !

i think thats the best local of all? 

delboy


----------



## KoNG (11/5/07)

redbeard said:


> The Lansdowne is my local (coopers on tap) , thou the Rose gets a look in now & then (little creatures).
> 
> View attachment 12557



whhooaa, since when did the rose have LCPA on tap redbeard..?  i havent been for a few months at best, but last time, on offer was CPA and Coopers Mild too. And of course the scrummy pizza.


----------



## delboy (11/5/07)

now your talking pizza and beer! was it wood oven pizza.

wood oven pizza and fine ale go hand in hand IMO  

tappas and cerveza is good to :beer: 

delboy


----------



## rhino171 (11/5/07)

----


----------



## Batz (11/5/07)

Loving this thread but lets keep it to your local pub not HB tap.

Batz


----------



## andreic (11/5/07)

I do not have a local... can you believe it? I live in a "dry area" :blink: 

I moved into the area 3 months ago and was thinking after a few weeks where the nearest pub might be. On discussing with some locals I have discovered that this is a "dry area". Apparently every year or so some restaurant or cafe tries to get a license... it goes to the council... and gets rejected. I guess the bottle-o's in the area like it!


----------



## Doc (11/5/07)

redbeard said:


> The Lansdowne is my local (coopers on tap) , thou the Rose gets a look in now & then (little creatures).
> 
> View attachment 12557



Ah the Lansdowne. Used to live around the corner but hardly ever went there. I was always at the Duck & Swan or The Rose.
The Rose is still one of my fav's. Haven't been there for a couple of weeks. They have a good tap and bottle selection.

Doc


----------



## glenos (11/5/07)

delboy said:


> gees you blokes are lucky to have locals like these all the pubs in my town are full of bogans ,dero's and ugly women sitting on pokies all day.
> 
> and the beer is crap "worst end draught" and the idea of an imported beer is "vb" and you will get beaten up if you get seen drinking that poofy boutique stuff or mugged in the carparks when you leave cos they think your rich.
> Tanget will know what pirie is like.
> ...


I know what you mean I spent 4 years in Why-allah, pretty much the same as Pirrie. and now I live in boganville north of Hobart. The only pub I go to is the republic bar in Hobart and that is about once every three months. 

Last week I went to the Cascades hotel, just down the road from the brewery, Friday is $10 rump steak, think inch thick slice through a whole rump, cooked to perfection. Beer choice was very limited so I had a coke, I'd already had 2 tax deductable stella's before leaving home and I was driving.

My nearest pub must be the 'wick, Elwick Taveern, never been there so I can't comment.


----------



## redbeard (11/5/07)

Doc said:


> Ah the Lansdowne. Used to live around the corner but hardly ever went there. I was always at the Duck & Swan or The Rose.
> The Rose is still one of my fav's. Haven't been there for a couple of weeks. They have a good tap and bottle selection.
> 
> Doc



I visit the lansdowne infrequently - when all the kegs are dry on a fri night or if i need the pleasure of my ears bleeding from loudish music  h34r: 

the rose has had lcpa on tap for quite a while (from memory). very nice pizzas, but a rather$$ .... thou they did have $10 jugs coopers on sun pm for a while. but not a good look on mon at work :unsure: duck n swan is ok but rather quiet.


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/07)

delboy said:


> <expurgate>
> Tanget will know what pirie is like.
> </expurgate>
> delboy


Is it anything like Port Adelaide?
Went there on a Sunday morning, heading to the Port Dock brewery, coz I was in town with friends. The Port Dock wasn't open yet, so we went to another place down the road/ round the corner. The locals looked like they'd been there all night. I ordered cans of Guinness all round, and the looks I got... - you'd swear I was an alien; a rich alien, at that. We drank swiftly and moved along for fear of being beaten, robbed, or kidnapped and sold into slavery/ freakshow. :blink: 

I don't drink at my local either, but Stephen (of this forum) does. And he goes there for the member's draw once a week. No photos of it yet from him. The place is called the *Bull 'n' Bush*, but more recently received new signage as the *Bull "n" Bush*. [email protected] country folk. It appears that either no-one has told the owner/licensee, or no-one knows how to spell. Surely there's some liability or duty-of-care on behalf of the signwriter/ signmaker to not change the name of the pub. Maybe it breaches licensing laws to change the venue name in that way?

Seth (spelling pedant) out


----------



## InCider (12/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Is it anything like Port Adelaide?
> Went there on a Sunday morning, heading to the Port Dock brewery, coz I was in town with friends. The Port Dock wasn't open yet, so we went to another place down the road/ round the corner. The locals looked like they'd been there all night. I ordered cans of Guinness all round, and the looks I got... - you'd swear I was an alien; a rich alien, at that. We drank swiftly and moved along for fear of being beaten, robbed, or kidnapped and sold into slavery/ freakshow. :blink:
> 
> I don't drink at my local either, but Stephen (of this forum) does. And he goes there for the member's draw once a week. No photos of it yet from him. The place is called the *Bull 'n' Bush*, but more recently received new signage as the *Bull "n" Bush*. [email protected] country folk. It appears that either no-one has told the owner/licensee, or no-one knows how to spell. Surely there's some liability or duty-of-care on behalf of the signwriter/ signmaker to not change the name of the pub. Maybe it breaches licensing laws to change the venue name in that way?
> ...



Hey Seth,

Tidal Pete's local the Currimundi Hotel (where he goes weekly for the badge draw) 

Has a childrens playgroud advertised on the roadside signage as 'Little Heros' Playground. Heros is Egyptian god as far I can recall. Who are these irresponsible signwriters? 

InCider. Another pedant.


----------



## tangent (12/5/07)

I know delboy 
Is the snakepit still running?
Port Adelaide is upmarket Les  They have cans of Guinness.

edit - In defence of the signwriters, they get a command to paint whatever the illiterate client tells them to paint. You can't go pointing out that your client is an idiot too many times.


----------



## jayse (12/5/07)

delboy said:


> snipped some bits out>>>
> 
> ....... are full of bogans ,dero's and ugly women sitting on pokies all day.
> 
> ...



I have first hand experience with all of this in Port Pirie and have all the scars to prove it. Things have changed a bit around a couple pubs from when I was a young VB drinker and when I return at christmas time every year the international and newcastle I find to be not too bad these days with generally reasonbly behaved punters at both. The BHAS club for 8 ball upstairs and snooker downstairs is sometimes OK but I have had several run ins with the locals there and tend not to go there anymore. The sportsmans tavern is not too bad for several bets in the front bar and the patrons are generally reasonbly respectable also, they have MSB in bottles and coopers pale ale and tooheys old on tap.

What used to be great but very bogan and rough as guts was the no longer there Port Pirie hotel, I remember huge nites there seeing bands like the Zepp Boys which would go off, but certainly did see its share of police being called to brawls.

This closest place to my parents is the risdon and I don't mind a few bets and pale ales in the front bar but the front bar does have a few of the old school unemployable alcoholic locals which would have police records longer than a american home brew recipe.

The federal sees a bit of a older crowd If i remember rightly and I have been known to venture in on nights when my old man plays some country rock tunes in a duo there with a old irish git.

The small front bar of the hotel right in the middle of the main drag is ok too for starting of a quiet long session of pub crawls.

Now what was the roughest back before the age of pokies in S.A was the front bar of what was then called the jubilee hotel nicknamed the animal bar at the time, I imagine most of the patrons of that bar would all have died from substance abuse by now.

Back 15 years ago the central hotel was the place to be but that seems to have changed drastically now as was upstairs at the jube, both used to have nightclub action and good chances of picking up something in a skirt. Upstairs at the 'jube' i think its called the portside or something now is still going but nowhere near it was like back when i remember nites of $1 cans of west end draught till midnite which would get packed out with punters and loose young girls.

Anyway thats my long winded useless review of Port Pirie pubs I think I got them all from both now and in the past and overall these days I think most of the pubs aren't really any worst than most suburban pubs in most cities. Being a local for several years I know most of the old school feral locals so know which ones to steer clear of and keep safe and have fun times in Pirie pubs.


----------



## stillscottish (12/5/07)

InCider said:


> Hey Seth,
> 
> Tidal Pete's local the Currimundi Hotel (where he goes weekly for the badge draw)
> 
> ...




Ahh, that explains the other sign, "You must be _this_ mummified to play here".

Campbell


----------



## InCider (12/5/07)

stillscottish said:


> Ahh, that explains the other sign, "You must be _this_ mummified to play here".
> 
> Campbell



Tut tut tut. Shame on your pun-pulling antics Campbell!


----------



## Polar Beer (12/5/07)

what a great idea for a thread! My current local doesn't bear speaking of :angry: so I'll have to digress to all time favorite local.
I've had some awesome ones over the years, the Napier (Fitzroy) and the Town Hall (Nth Melb) being some of my favorites (a good old fashioned sticky carpet for me any day) 
But without a doubt my all time favorite and the one I miss most dearly, is the Flowing tide in Dublin, Ireland. 

We came out from Ireland when I was a nipper and when I turned 22 I went back for some years. Nothing beats a Dublin pub and this one is right up there with the best. It's adjacent to the famous Abbey Irish National theatre, which means the place is jammed full of actors all night and day. You haven't seen drinking until you have seen Irish actors in a bar. Get involved in a round and the pints will be four deep in front of you before you've heard the first hilarious piss take of Eric Bana's Chopper. :beer: :chug: You also see the odd famous person. Shane Macgowen (The Pogues) was in there occasionally. Ricky Tomlinson (Royale Family) once as well.
It's the kind of local that defies the need for quality drink (although the guinness is very reasonable) and thrives on it's staff and clientele. The kind of place you can have a laugh and not have to look over your shoulder for the bouncer or a surly barman/local. The kind of place sadly lacking in my town and (climbing onto soap box here) the kind that frequenters and licensees of Melbourne's outer suburban pokies,playground and piss-head mega-pubs will never ever understand. (I feel a 'worst pub in Melbourne' topic coming on)

I didn't take these photos. When I was there the outside area contained empty kegs and an ashtray. There would be about 50-60 people crammed into that freezing alley every weekend. ahh the memories.


----------



## jayse (12/5/07)

P & L Brazil said:


> SNIPPED>>>
> 
> ....Shane Macgowen (The Pogues) was in there occasionally.



Can't just about every pub in that part of the world claim that one?


----------



## dicko (12/5/07)

jayse said:


> I have first hand experience with all of this in Port Pirie and have all the scars to prove it. Things have changed a bit around a couple pubs from when I was a young VB drinker and when I return at christmas time every year the international and newcastle I find to be not too bad these days with generally reasonbly behaved punters at both. The BHAS club for 8 ball upstairs and snooker downstairs is sometimes OK but I have had several run ins with the locals there and tend not to go there anymore. The sportsmans tavern is not too bad for several bets in the front bar and the patrons are generally reasonbly respectable also, they have MSB in bottles and coopers pale ale and tooheys old on tap.
> 
> What used to be great but very bogan and rough as guts was the no longer there Port Pirie hotel, I remember huge nites there seeing bands like the Zepp Boys which would go off, but certainly did see its share of police being called to brawls.
> 
> ...



Hell Jayse,

That would be enough to put anyone off Pirie for life.
It may be worth the short trip to Warnertown Pub. Years ago ( late 70's early 80's ) it was full of truck drivers and the odd farmer and megaswill on tap.
Today I notice that every time I drive past there is always two or three F 100's parked out the front. Is this a sign??? Possibly an endless track of country and western on the duke box :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (12/5/07)

InCider said:


> Hey Seth,
> 
> Tidal Pete's local the Currimundi Hotel (where he goes weekly for the badge draw)
> 
> ...





> (stillscottish @ May 12 2007, 12:05 PM)
> 
> Ahh, that explains the other sign, "You must be this mummified to play here".
> 
> Campbell



Why you young whippersnappers, I will send you down to the Jube at Port Pirie (Thanks Jase) to get you stuffed-up little bastards sorted out. :lol: 

Even the Currimundi would sort out you pussies in the children's playground. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Doc (12/5/07)

redbeard said:


> duck n swan is ok but rather quiet.



Yeah, I used to go there when it was a family run bar (Mum, Dad and the two boys).
Was a great local where everyone new each other and got on well.

Doc


----------



## Ross (12/5/07)

I to have no local here...But below is the pub where I started my love of the amber fluid & had my pewter tankard behind the bar at age 16. The owners wern't too happy when I celebrated my Eighteenth there, having though I was always over the legal age. Over 500 years old, it's one of the earliest English pubs. I've included a little history for anyone interested



It doesnt do too well to be too tall if you are a White Lion regular, as the sign above the door states: Weary traveller do ye mind your hatte although its clear that many modern day imbibers do not understand Olde Englishe, judging by the regular sickening thuds as head meet low beams and the accompanying expletives that can be heard on any given day.

Obviously, people were a lot shorter in the days when the White Lion was built around 1467, according to this history books which is why many of the low beams in the building barely reach six feet.

But, the Lion wasnt always a pub. It was built first as a farmhouse and cottages, only becoming an Inn later in the 15th Century. This was due to an inspired move by owner and local farmer, Hubert Grassdangle! I think the fact that the Parish Council continually refuse to put up a statue in his honour on the front of the pub is a national disgrace.

The White Lion Inn became an immediate hit, with its warren of intimate and enclosed bars, lit by old carriage lamps, and its unique features such as the Inglenook fireplace beneath which is buried the entrance to a secret tunnel leading under the Limpsfield Road to the nearby almshouses.

And its worth looking out for the carved wooden post which precariously supports one end of the particularly low beam running across the main bar area. It was taken from the corner of an Elizabethan four poster bed whose springs once bounced along to an amorous romp between Shakespeare-wannabe, Christopher Marlowe, and a mystery milkmaid from nearby Chelsham.

During the 19th Century, the Lions services were more diverse than they are today, selling general provisions as well as beer much like some of the bars in rural Ireland still do to this day.

Inside the pub, the atmosphere was often gloomy, with little sunshine breaking through the smoke-fugged rooms and, not surprisingly perhaps, there have been many sightings of apparitions in the main bar area after closing time when all but the bar staff have gone.

One notable encounter was in 1913 when Dorothea Tremayne-Wilkinson, the daughter of a local wealthy businessmen, big in steam-driven suction pumps for cesspits, found herself collecting glasses as a favour to her barmaid friend.

She heard a noise in the main bar, poked her head round the door and saw at the bar a young girl dressed in white standing next to a florid-faced man with heavy black Cavalry whiskers, banging soundlessly on the bar top, apparently demanding a drink.

I now understand that this could be Colonel Manley Pilkington and his young wife, Cecilia, who tragically died in 1824 while waiting for a coach to London. They were both pushed under the hooves of the oncoming horses by jealous rival, Frederick Fawshaw, and his rather simple-minded brother, Jebediah, who were both later hanged for their crimes.


----------



## TidalPete (12/5/07)

Ross said:


> I to have no local here...But below is the pub where I started my love of the amber fluid & had my pewter tankard behind the bar at age 16. The owners wern't too happy when I celebrated my Eighteenth there, having though I was always over the legal age. Over 500 years old, it's one of the earliest English pubs. I've included a little history for anyone interested
> 
> View attachment 12591
> 
> ...



Ah Rossco! How fortunate for you to have been brought up in such a wonderful historical atmosphere :super: while we Colonials & offspring of convicts can only wonder at the wonderful history of the Old Country.

Whilst we skite how great Oz is, we tend to forget the history & heritage that has made us thus.






:beer:


----------



## InCider (12/5/07)

redbeard said:


> duck n swan is ok but rather quiet.


I've still got my Duck N Swan member badge on my keys from 8-10 years ago. I was a dirty megaswiller there, and my mate lived acros the road until he moved next door. Its' quiet, (and like doc said - better when the family owned it) but the rose had some talent!  

InCider.


----------



## Polar Beer (12/5/07)

jayse said:


> Can't just about every pub in that part of the world claim that one?



ha ha  
He ended up in my mates house and stayed for 3 days! he drank all the vodka and wouldn't leave. In the end he had to play a show in England and left wearing my mates shoes (his feet are all bloated and horrible from drink,methadone & who knows what else)

Ross, thats some pub. A former farm house? I would love to have a few jars in there. My current local used to be a Centrelink office...and it's still the best place in town <_<


----------



## tangent (13/5/07)

i remember shooting some video for a little doco in some of the Pirie pubs. the main one (first one to close down i think) was LOUD. The music was so LOUD that the tape would lose synch because the camera was getting hammered by the sound. This wasn't a handycam either, it was a huge over the shoulder betacam tv camera. 
My brother went to see the Angels play there and he couldn't hear for about 3 days.

Ah, the Jube. Remember it well and saw some pretty decent bands there too. I remember the uv flouros over the bar so you couldn't see anything unless it was white.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/5/07)

Ross said:


> I to have no local here...But below is the pub where I started my love of the amber fluid & had my pewter tankard behind the bar at age 16. The owners wern't too happy when I celebrated my Eighteenth there, having though I was always over the legal age. Over 500 years old, it's one of the earliest English pubs. I've included a little history for anyone interested
> 
> View attachment 12591
> 
> ...



Ross, 

There certainly are some historical and quaint pubs in the UK. Whereabouts is the White Lion you speak of located? 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (13/5/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Ross,
> 
> There certainly are some historical and quaint pubs in the UK. Whereabouts is the White Lion you speak of located?
> 
> ...



Warlingham, Surrey - approx 10 miles out of Croydon.

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/5/07)

Ross said:


> The White Lion Inn became an immediate hit, with its warren



Yep. Every pub needs a Warren. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (14/5/07)

Not really a big frequenter of Pubs,as there are few good ones around Adelaide.
The wheat sheaf would be my first and only choice due to the beer choice and atmosphere/character.

I spend a bit of time in Goolwa(inlaws live there) and frequent the steam exchange on a daily basis of all days spent there,if only for a couple of schooeys.Lob at the inlaws unpack the car,make a dodgy excuse to "go down the street" solo, and pop in for a beer.That makes it as good an option for a local classification that i know.
Blokes that run it are tops and the IPA is a pearler.


----------



## mayzi (22/6/07)

The mighty Mayfield Hotel Tullibigeal..... it serves beer...



....has a modern amenities block....



...and scenic views.


----------



## MVZOOM (22/6/07)

Ross said:


> Warlingham, Surrey - approx 10 miles out of Croydon.
> 
> cheers Ross



Croydon ay Ross? Still got a pair of bovver boots then?

Cheers - Mike


----------

